# Open Source



## azzu (Oct 25, 2007)

Help me choose 1 of the following Disrto 
1: MANDRIVA 2007
2: MINT 
3: UBUNTU 7.04
4:FEDORA 7 (i dont want this coz my Windows drives r not showing here)
fast 
i only hav these distro's now.

my main use will be Browsin NET watchin DVD's,song's etc..
and i hav Dail up conn
and my windows drives shud be also accesible 
and yes EYE candy BERYL Compiz


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Mint


----------



## mediator (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

In fedora u have to mount the windows drives manually!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Mint is actually based on ubuntu.
Go for Mint.....But mandriva is good too.


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

i also want Eye candy


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Mint 

where is Ubuntu GG in the list?


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

I dont av UB GG

do MINT hav COMPIZ , BERYL ??


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

ok. . . .  Mint is fine. . it has beryl.


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

which packages can we install on MANRIVA .deb or rpm ??


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Beryl & Compiz have merged. Then why is it that MINT is shipping both separately? It adds confusion to new comers.


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

so shud i go for Mint ??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Yes go for it, would perhaps be easy for you. But its no use if you don't put in an effort to get adjusted.


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

^^^ yup 
but QWERTy sir iam very very new to all these thing's 
didnt even know wat is a KONSOLE 
so how wud i know the some thing soft converting the packages 
ok leave it
so guys ....
i also dont want to download anything (xcept messennger etc..)
it shud be able to plat DVD's music etc..
i thught Mandriva got all thoose


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

then i would suggest you to go for UBUNTU. you can learn new things easily in Ubuntu


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Mint has codecs I heard. Which is why I suggested you that (Not the light version). But if its Mandriva you wanna go with, all the same. It all boils down on getting used to something new. And yes, Messengers come bundled along.


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

iam presently on Ubuntu but it doesnt hav the all necessary codecs 
and i hav Dailup

yup my main Reason is i shud not dowload anything
it shud contain al necessary softs codecs etc
which packages can we install on MANRIVA .deb or rpm ??


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Then go for MINT . . . its like using Ubuntu with all codecs inbuilt. it has Ubuntu human theme too


----------



## Asfaq (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Use mint. Since you are on dialup, this is the most suited OS, it'll also automatically mount and read/write ur NTFS partitions!


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

and DVD's can i watch them and MPEG's etc...??
r we getting VIXTA n nxt months DIGIT ?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Since you are new to linux, I suggest to go for Ubuntu. Ubuntu has large community and forums through which you can get solutions to problems easily. Mint doesn't have such a big community.


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

^^ but its all based on UBUNTU isnt it ?


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Im also a linux newbie , can anyone tell me is it better to go for Ubuntu GG 64or 86 , I use a AMD 64 4400+ , does Ubuntu64 offer any performance advantages to those on 64 bit hardware .

Also is it advisable to download the DVD or the CD , 
I wanna use it as a multimedia box.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Don't confuse the poor guy. Go for mint now. After you are comfortable with Linux jump into Ubuntu.

If you got a fairly powerful system then install Mandriva in virtual machine to get a feel of it.


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

^^ DVD
i think


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				avikchaks said:
			
		

> Im also a linux newbie , can anyone tell me is it better to go for Ubuntu GG 64or 86 , I use a AMD 64 4400+ , does Ubuntu64 offer any performance advantages to those on 64 bit hardware .
> 
> Also is it advisable to download the DVD or the CD ,
> I wanna use it as a multimedia box.


64 bit is pretty good now but still needs a little hacking at times to get things right and working, its better if you start with a 32 bit edition. Performance difference is VERY meagre. (There's a review of Ubuntu 32 vs Ubuntu 64 at TechTree.Com which shows this clearly)

Assuming you got a net connection, download the CD and install the ubuntu-restricted-extras and you're done making it a multimedia box.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				avikchaks said:
			
		

> Im also a linux newbie , can anyone tell me is it better to go for Ubuntu GG 64or 86 , I use a AMD 64 4400+ , does Ubuntu64 offer any performance advantages to those on 64 bit hardware .
> 
> Also is it advisable to download the DVD or the CD ,
> I wanna use it as a multimedia box.


Well if you are a first time linux user then go for 32bit only, yes 64bit has performance gains but its needs a lot of configration or hacking.

so its better stick to 32bit version only, afterwards you get 64bit one too



			
				Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Since you are new to linux, I suggest to go for Ubuntu. Ubuntu has large community and forums through which you can get solutions to problems easily. Mint doesn't have such a big community.


its one and same thing,
MINT = UBUNTU + SOME TWEAKS(in winodws lingo )


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Thanx Qwerty and Gary 

Btw is UbuntuGG likely to give any problems with 1440 x 900 resolution ?

 i installed linux mint and i tried modifying the config file , and my OS would give error on boot up and i came back to windows .\




EDIT : I read in the ubuntu forum that ATI onboard grfx generally crash with ubuntu ? Is there any truth in it ? I use Asus M2a-Vm MOBO with ATI x1250 grfx.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> its one and same thing,
> MINT = UBUNTU + SOME TWEAKS(in winodws lingo )



If this is the case, then there should not be problem. I remembered my nightmare with Foresight Linux distro!   I just couldn't find any help for problems. People in this forum too couldn't help much.


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

iam on mint cool watched a DVD 
kool working fine with me


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> iam on mint cool watched a DVD
> kool working fine with me



Congrats ra! Chala twaraga install chesesave?


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

mint is minty  even i'm using mint from 2 weeks


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				avikchaks said:
			
		

> Btw is UbuntuGG likely to give any problems with 1440 x 900 resolution ?
> 
> EDIT : I read in the ubuntu forum that ATI onboard grfx generally crash with ubuntu ? Is there any truth in it ? I use Asus M2a-Vm MOBO with ATI x1250 grfx.


Ubuntu Gutsy will run excellently on that resolution cause now it has a very broad range of graphic detecting tools. Plus, ATi has released new drivers and Ubuntu's restricted-drivers-manager should be able to give you full support on it.


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

kiran anna 2-30 install ayipondhi
it just me 20 sharp min's 
browsin ,chattin ,music all this is kool


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

^^wow waiting for my gutsy CDs to arrive,can't wait.
WIth fiesty fawn 1280x1024 was what i had to use and it din't even detect my onboard graphics.

I dunno why my screen's left one inch(near about) is blackened out and right one inch seems to be 'outside' the screen.I thought it was due to the fact that fiesty wasn't detecting my graphics.Same problem with mandriva,mint.I hope my problem gets solved by Gutsy gibbon.


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

how to Order them ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^wow waiting for my gutsy CDs to arrive,can't wait.
> WIth fiesty fawn 1280x1024 was what i had to use and it din't even detect my onboard graphics.
> 
> I dunno why my screen's left one inch(near about) is blackened out and right one inch seems to be 'outside' the screen.I thought it was due to the fact that fiesty wasn't detecting my graphics.Same problem with mandriva,mint.I hope my problem gets solved by Gutsy gibbon.


Hit your monitor's Auto Geometry button.



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> how to Order them ?


Visit www.shipit.ubuntu.com


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Gosh I wish they would ship us the DVDs


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

They won't ... Cost already runs too high, more than you can even think.


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> In fedora u have to mount the windows drives manually!


no, its not that. using webmin, you can add a windrive to be mounted at boot. (no editing fstab) 

Go for Fedora 7. Its the best what i like.


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Ubuntu Gutsy will run excellently on that resolution cause now it has a very broad range of graphic detecting tools. Plus, ATi has released new drivers and Ubuntu's restricted-drivers-manager should be able to give you full support on it.



I googled "restricted-drivers-manager" , but still am in doubt .
Will the Ubuntu CD contain the latest ATI drivers or is there any Ubuntu maintained database from which we get ATI drivers.

Also how to find out if Ubuntu will work with my ATI x1250 onboard grfx


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

i requested GG a week ago. . .. I Already have GG installed on my machine but i dont have the CD


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				avikchaks said:
			
		

> I googled "restricted-drivers-manager" , but still am in doubt .
> Will the Ubuntu CD contain the latest ATI drivers or is there any Ubuntu maintained database from which we get ATI drivers.
> 
> Also how to find out if Ubuntu will work with my ATI x1250 onboard grfx



Googled it? For what? Ubuntu will auto start it after install to help you get the restricted drivers installed from the CD.

I can assure you it will work fine. Gutsy RC had issues with your graphic chipset on boot (Live) but that has been corrected in the final. The final will detect your resolution properly on Live as well, its a real good release.

And as for now, ATi drivers in Ubuntu repositories/CD have only the *7* version and not the recent *8*. But its available in the backports which means an Update is on its way soon. If you're still in hurry of getting the latest, use Envy and it'll make installing ATi's official drivers (Downloaded from AMD's site) a piece of cake.

You can look at Envy script here:
*www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html


----------



## Garbage (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Though u don't have, but I will suggest u to go for Ubuntu Ultimate 1.5

It is based on Ubuntu. Check the link...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> Though u don't have, but I will suggest u to go for Ubuntu Ultimate 1.5
> 
> It is based on Ubuntu. Check the link...



It is still FEISTY FAWN based. Gutsy version is not yet available.


----------



## vignesh (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

mint or mandriva should do fine..


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Guys, the creator of this thread has already installed "Mint". I find no reason for people still suggesting distros.


----------



## vignesh (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> iam on mint cool watched a DVD
> kool working fine with me




Oh.. enjoy.


----------



## azzu (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

yup iam on it now
but curious about UBUNTU ULTIMATE


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> yup iam on it now
> but curious about UBUNTU ULTIMATE


I will sue you  for copyright volition, "curious" is copyrighted by me

All right Reserved(c)


----------



## azzu (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

^^ wooo gary uncle is angry   
btw wat do u guys say about UBUNTU ULTIMATE ?


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Guys
Im not able to use Emerald themer . I downloaded mac4lin from gnome-look.org
but the how do i get it the emerald themer to apply it to my OS ?


----------



## mehulved (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

You have beryl or compiz-fusion installed already?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

My choice is Debian till their community survives.excellent packages,very much stable,but not so n00b friendly.I use Debian Sid apt-pinned with Lenny(testing) and experimental repos.I uses debian daily build sid minimal cd to start install.installed in two peoples system with Debian lenny.Sid means daily 40-80+MBs of download  .for 3-4 months i tried experimental,to use experimental u must be ready to try packages and few of them are sure-buggy and hence report in bugzilla and also u may need to know some coding and other concepts.so,i returned back to Sid(unstable repo,but STABLE!) using few experimental packages 
*www.debian.org

Also I dual boot with Ubuntu(which i hardly use.but sometime boots) feisty/today or tomorrow i'll be installing gutsy dvd for x86 which i downloaded along with amd64-bit version for @Din.I used torrents and really fast!4hrs+or- 5min.for 4.2GB!  .


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Wait few days: ) You forgot to add Sabayon and its 14 days only for Fedora 8  Wait for few days after I post a berif review of 4 OS.. and 2 review are complete


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> You have beryl or compiz-fusion installed already?



I have Beryl it was installed by default . I have even updated beryl to 0.3.0 version, and the heart shaped icon shows up on the taskbar 


but the problem Im facing is with Emerald themer .. I mean I click/double click on the  themes and nothing happens , it just doesnt load the themes . How do I load the themes ?

Any chances these problems might be eliminated if I shift to GG ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

^^i happen to have the solution to your theme problem 

right click the heart shaped beryl icon in the task bar and select 'standard beryl decorator(emarald)' in select windows decorator.


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

^^ Thanx , but still cant get Emerald to respond


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

^^its working for me!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				avikchaks said:
			
		

> ^^ Thanx , but still cant get Emerald to respond


isnt heliodor theme there?enable it.


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^its working for me!



Here , when I select Window Manager as Beryl , the screen blinks a cpl of times and goes back to GNOME Metacity. It no problems with Compiz however - it can be selected .

I have selected Emerald as Window Decorator . But when I click on those darned themes , nothing happens .

Any coments ?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				avikchaks said:
			
		

> I googled "restricted-drivers-manager" , but still am in doubt .
> Will the Ubuntu CD contain the latest ATI drivers or is there any Ubuntu maintained database from which we get ATI drivers.
> 
> Also how to find out if Ubuntu will work with my ATI x1250 onboard grfx


See linux is growing day by day, the Support on hardware is improving.
now also you don't edit the config file xorg.conf manually, there is a GUI tools available for it in Ubuntu 7.10.
In simple words "it will work" 

Try learning more about Ubuntu in General
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux_distribution)


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

^^ Can Ubuntu start unfinished torrent files which were started originally in windows ?

I don't mean to rebuke , I'm genuinely asking


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

avikchaks - Downloads are OS independent heh, of course you can.


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Thanx , now I can do R & D to setup compiz and finish downloading GG at the same time


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

^ what R&D will you do with Compiz-Fusion?

you will just gonna use it


----------



## azzu (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

^^ let's hope he cum up with sum kool tut's 
and help the Open source NOOBIE"S


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Oh yeah... thats nice we are waiting for that...  post the tut


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Lol .
Im trying to get Compiz fusion to run .. I need some urgent tuts' meself .
Has anybody here managed to get Compiz fusion and Emerald to run on an ATI onboard x1250 Grfx card ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

You'd need the restricted drivers (Installed via the Manager, or Envy anything)

And then you need to install *xsever-xgl* in case the effects button says "No Composite Extension Found"


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Thanx for the advice .

When i try to install xserver-sgl using command: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
It replies:
xserver-xgl is already the newest version.
I also have the ATI restricted drivers installed , And have composite "1" enabled in Xorg.conf .

When trying to enable desktop effects , it simply says"Desktop effects could not be enabled " , which is possibly as informative as if it said  "SCHMUCK".


----------



## azzu (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

iam not seeing My windows drives in MINt
how do mount drives


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

^ you mean the NTFS drives?


----------



## azzu (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

yes fat32 drives


----------



## quantum (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

i ll suggest ubuntu the community support is excellent i learned all about linux which i needed in a week


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Btw , I just installed Ubuntu GG , previosuly was using Feisty .Everything works fine right out of the box .. I was able to get 1440 x 900 resolution while using the Live cd itself .

I have a question .

I have installed compiz fusion and emerald on Gutsy amd64.
I download "compiz" themes for emerald from [SIZE=-1]www.gnome-look.org

These are not working . Are there different themes for compiz and compiz -fusion ? Should the compiz themes for emerald work when only compiz fusion is installed ?

Plz advise . 

[/SIZE]


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

^^ You have to use emerald to get those working 

```
sudo apt-get install emerald
```


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Thanx . Yes I have emerald installed


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

for u it is mint


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Everything working . Will post in " post your desktop section theme " ..time for some modding .. 
Btw , anybody wanting to use X1200 series cards ( mine is X1250) for compiz fusion, go download the latest ATI drivers for linux from AMD site . After that I needed no xgl .. nothing no modding with Xorg . Native resolution is automatically selected and i get to use compiz .



			
				contactpraven2001 said:
			
		

> for u it is mint



Mint I think just has codecs . Rest nothing extra as compared to Ubuntu AFAIK


----------



## faraaz (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

Ubuntu...cuz it r0x0rs my b0x0rs...


----------



## azzu (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*

^^ Faraaz bhai Installed Mint and iam lovin it
its much based on Ubuntu 
as some one told on the thread Mint is a Ubuntu with few Multimedia codecs and softwares


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: %::::: Open Source :::::%*



			
				avikchaks said:
			
		

> Everything working . Will post in " post your desktop section theme " ..time for some modding ..
> Btw , anybody wanting to use X1200 series cards ( mine is X1250) for compiz fusion, go download the latest ATI drivers for linux from AMD site . After that I needed no xgl .. nothing no modding with Xorg . Native resolution is automatically selected and i get to use compiz .
> 
> 
> ...





> Linux Mint is an Ubuntu-based distribution whose goal is to provide a more complete out-of-the-box experience by including browser plugins, media codecs, support for DVD playback, Java and other components. It is compatible with Ubuntu software repositories.


mint has lots of thing different than Ubuntu.

 It offers out of the box experience which Ubuntu does not give.
 It has a Different look and feel than ubuntu, the artwork is on darker side which is good according to me 
 It also has some uniquie tools which are not present in ubuntu, but the downside it these tools have a lot of bugs
 As it as some closed Software also so it is not fully open source like Ubuntu is 

Package list of linux mint

*distrowatch.com/images/icon-large/mint.png


> Clement Lefebvre has announced the availability of the first beta release of Linux Mint 4.0, code name "Daryna", now based on the recently released Ubuntu 7.10: "The first release candidate for Linux Mint 4.0 Daryna is out and available for download. What's new in Daryna? With mintUpdate you can now get automatic updates without compromising the stability of your system. And a new frontend to mintInstall now allows you to search the portal directly from your desktop. mintInstall itself was also made more intuitive and improvements were made to its interface. mintDesktop got major improvements in terms of usability and now has an extra-feature which lets you restore the default splash-screens for OpenOffice.org, GIMP and Amarok."


*linuxmint.com/rel_daryna_b21.php


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2007)

^^ thx helped a Lot


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 30, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ thx helped a Lot


No problem


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 30, 2007)

plz delete the post.posted by mistake.


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 31, 2007)

Im using amd64 version of Gutsy. How do I verify the packages I'm downloading are 64 bit or 32 bit ?

Are the Update manager and Synaptic going to download 32 bit or 64 bit packages ?


Thanx


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

Abtom for whom ru sugg the Distro ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 31, 2007)

avikchaks - Applications downloaded are 64-bit if available automatically, else 32. It auto performs the task.


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanx a ton , boss .


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 31, 2007)

*www.techenclave.com/forums/major-linux-distros-shootout-100362-new-post.html Check this outs


----------



## din (Oct 31, 2007)

@Dark Star

Thats really a nice review . Congrats


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ really kool lotta help for Noob's like Me


----------



## azzu (Nov 5, 2007)

During Boot 
after selecting mint in GRUB the monitor go's Blank 
and then when i clik  Ctrl+f1 (or alt ??) i can see the loadin screen 
is there isnt any automated option ??


----------

